# 251mm WW with 11 boot size - will this drag ?



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Overhang does not look too bad.

But your boots are waaayyy too big.



Zygovic said:


> My actual lenghts of foot are
> Left: 273mm
> Right: 275mm
> 
> This should put me in 10,5


That should put you in a 9.5 not 10.5 (let alone 11). We such oversized boots it almost makes no difference what kind of board you ride.


----------



## Zygovic (Feb 15, 2017)

9.5 is smaller than the previous boot I had - Burton Ruler 10 which caused pain while riding :/. When it hurt's - the boot is too small right ?
My regular shoes are also usually 10-10.5 -28.5cm as a perfect size


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Zygovic said:


> 9.5 is smaller than the previous boot I had - Burton Ruler 10 which caused pain while riding :/. When it hurt's - the boot is too small right ?


Not necessarily - often pain is caused by the boot being too large.



Zygovic said:


> My regular shoes are also usually 10-10.5 -28.5cm as a perfect size


And many people wear snowboard boots a full size smaller than their regular shoes.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

read faq sticky and size thread in boot section :wink:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Zygovic said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So i just completed my new quiver however boots were the last thing I bought. All the stuff except boots was ordered from online stores so I didnt have chance to take measurments all together.Boots fit me really well (i can slightly scratch the tips with my toes) and are size 11 (29cm mondo). Before I used to have 10 (28 cm mondo) Burton Ruler but they caused a lot of pain after few hours of riding.
> 
> ...


Hi Zygovic,

You have some good advice from SGboarder. a barefoot measurement of 275 is Mondopoint 275 and snowboard boot size of 9.5. Just scratching the tips is far too large, especially when the boot is new. We are looking for firm pressure of both your toes and heels into the compliant materials of the boot liner. 

The best thing you can do right now is focus on getting this corrected. Please post up barefoot measurements of both your foot length and foot width for each foot.


----------



## Zygovic (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you for the input! I simply followed the rule which is everywhere and says that I should be able to gently brush the end of the inner sole with big toe but then again the boot will pack out with the time which I should have taken into consideration. I returned to boots today and will be getting 10.5. Thing is that maybe techniclly I should be on 9.5 but I could barly walk in 10s when I tried them on with this particular model :/

I measured feet again more precilsy and it turned out the right foot is 27.8 and the left foot 27.5


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Zygovic said:


> Thank you for the input! I simply followed the rule which is everywhere and says that I should be able to gently brush the end of the inner sole with big toe but then again the boot will pack out with the time which I should have taken into consideration. I returned to boots today and will be getting 10.5. Thing is that maybe techniclly I should be on 9.5 but I could barly walk in 10s when I tried them on with this particular model :/
> 
> I measured feet again more precilsy and it turned out the right foot is 27.8 and the left foot 27.5


where is the boot hurting? There is more to a boot than length, particularly width and total volume(height) which can cause pain. Hotspots too. It might be that you are in the wrong brand or model.


----------



## Zygovic (Feb 15, 2017)

redlude97 said:


> where is the boot hurting? There is more to a boot than length, particularly width and total volume(height) which can cause pain. Hotspots too. It might be that you are in the wrong brand or model.


Mostly on toes and sometimes in the middle but that's cause im flatfooted. The pain on toes forces me sometimes to stop riding especially on moguls.

The width of my feet are
L: 10.7cm
R: 11cm


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Zygovic said:


> Mostly on toes and sometimes in the middle but that's cause im flatfooted. The pain on toes forces me sometimes to stop riding especially on moguls.
> 
> The width of my feet are
> L: 10.7cm
> R: 11cm


Hi Zyg,

By you new measurements you are a very low size 10 in snowboard boots (mondo 280). 11 cm wide at size 10 is EE width which requires a wide boot. Specifically only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed for above E width (it is designed for EEE). I would highly suggest that you get your Mondo size 280 (size 10) in the Burton Ruler Wide.


----------



## Zygovic (Feb 15, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Zyg,
> 
> By you new measurements you are a very low size 10 in snowboard boots (mondo 280). 11 cm wide at size 10 is EE width which requires a wide boot. Specifically only the Burton Ruler Wide is designed for above E width (it is designed for EEE). I would highly suggest that you get your Mondo size 280 (size 10) in the Burton Ruler Wide.


I would never expect this could be an issue :O. After reading the whole wide boots thread it actually looks like you're right. I'm not sure if I can return them and get money back though, they only offered me size replacment and dont have Wide Rulers in the offer :/ - do you think I can do something with the insole to be more wider ?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Zygovic said:


> I would never expect this could be an issue :O. After reading the whole wide boots thread it actually looks like you're right. I'm not sure if I can return them and get money back though, they only offered me size replacment and dont have Wide Rulers in the offer :/ - do you think I can do something with the insole to be more wider ?


Hi Zyg,

No, you will not (should not) successfully widen a boot to that extent. I would request a refund if the boots are unused. Let them know that they are at least one full size (1.5 sizes if your original measurements are correct) too large. You may also need a different binding size depending on the model that you have. 

STOKED!


----------



## Zygovic (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you for your help, I am on the L-size Malavita binding but dont think it will be an issue, Ill deffinately wont go down below 10's simply because I could barly put my feet in 10's. Ill ask for refund and probably wait for next year models


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Zygovic said:


> Thank you for your help, I am on the L-size Malavita binding but dont think it will be an issue, Ill deffinately wont go down below 10's simply because I could barly put my feet in 10's. Ill ask for refund and probably wait for next year models


Hi Zyg,

I would urge you not to go larger than your Mondo size. If your foot measurement is indeed bewteen 276 an 280 then that will be size 10 Wide but if it is actually 271 to 275 then you will want 9.5 Wide. You cannot successfully judge what size you will be in the correct width by trying on a pair that is narrower than the correct width. Width effects length at the outside of the foot so too narrow can and typically does feel like too short.


----------

